# 3M Respirator



## chrisstef

Just be careful what kind of cartridges you are using with your respirators, if you're looking to reduce the smell of vapors you should have charcoal cans, the ones made to filter dust wont always control odors.


----------



## richgreer

If you ever do any fuming with commercial grade ammonia, a mask is absolutely essential. Your eyesight or your life could be in jeopardy. Frankly, I wouldn't trust a mask sold by home depot for that purpose.

I don't know where, but I know special masks designed for special purposes (like protecting one from ammonia) are available.


----------



## flashlightwarrior

I've been using that exact same mask for three years now (I've replaced the filters a few times) and I have been very happy with it. For lacquer it is perfectly fine. Richgreer is right, though. If you are using anything that can harm your eyes, this won't do you much good.


----------



## mnguy

People who are routinely working with solvents, especially spraying them, or who are just really cautious about their exposure, should have a respirator fit test done, and use only a mask they've been fitted for. The protection afforded by a respirator is only as good as the fit. That said, I only occassionaly work with laquer thinner or other strong solvents, and I only spray waterbased finishes, so I have not had a respirator fitted.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks

I bought this same respirator last weekend for my 13-year old son. I chose it because it came in different sizes and I could get one small enough for his face. I was spraying 2-part urethane foam insulation and he was helping me out. He said he smelled no vapors while wearing it.

I agree with the previous comments regarding solvents and a fit test. A fresh shave is a must for a proper fit.


----------



## Sailor

I have this same one and it works great. I really think it fits me pretty good, but I have nothing to compare it too. A guy I work with bought one for $60 at a local paint store and it's no better in my opinion, just heavier….


----------



## mnorusis

Thanks for the extra info guys!


----------



## missingname

think I bought the same one a couple days ago at Lowes. I've already put it through its paces while putting down some Watco in the garage. 
How do you know when the filters should be replaced?


----------



## Ken90712

Good review thx for the info.


----------



## stevenhsieh

@*spamfilterman*

Depends on the hours and finish you use.
You should be changing them at least every 2-3 months.


----------



## atceric

I can't tell from the picture if that's a dual use cartridge on the mask or not. However, the pink cartridges are HEPA cartridges used to filter dust, but they do nothing for VOC's like lacquer, thinner, etc. If that's a dual use cartridge, then you're fine. It'll filter both VOC and dust.

I have the same mask and it fits well.


----------



## mnorusis

My cartridges are pink, #60923 niosh cartridges.

When I use it I can't smell the lacquer at all.

Do I not have the correct cartridges for use with fumes like from lacquer?

Thanks all
Mike


----------



## atceric

I didn't look up the cartridge number, but the dual use cartridges I've seen were usually pink and another color. Solid pink were just HEPA rated (dust). Look for info on the cartridge saying it's rated for VOC's. Volatile organic compounds.


----------



## missingname

FWIW, the respirator I bought at lowe's a couple days ago has the '60921' pink cartridges. On the side it says 'Organic Vapors /P100'. 
I just used it a couple hours today putting down some Watco oil…. I feel ok, didn't smell a thing.

And change them 2-3 months? Ouch. I was thinking 2-3 years…. ;-) I might only use it a few times per year.


----------



## Quixote

I'll use similar masks for my work painting with automotive paints.

Put it back in the bag and seal it to keep it clean.

One suggestion I have is to use a permanent marker and write the date you opened the mask and put it into service. Place of purchase or number of uses is good to track too.

I usually replace mine after a month or after so many uses.


----------



## stevenhsieh

The product should come with a cartridges chart that say what it will protect and what won't.
Here's a great chart to see what type of cartridges to use.

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=SSSSSu7zK1fslxtUOxmG4x_Sev7qe17zHvTSevTSeSSSSSS--


----------



## Dark_Lightning

That's a pretty comprehensive site that 3M has. 3M is the best, as far as I am concerned. Their products always seem to work as advertised. I remember the first time I was fitted for a mask- we needed a HEPA filter for uranium fires. You don't EVEN want to breathe uranium smoke. 8^O


----------



## Bahremu

AtomJack: Good God… Uranium fires! Makes me happy all i have to worry about at work is Tritium.

I'm going to add in for everyone who hasn't done a fit test for a respirator or a respirator training course:

- The respirator only seals against BARE skin. stubble, 5 o'clock shadow, and beards can break the seal and defeat the usefulness of the mask.

- A change in weight, can change the fit. Specifically weight loss in the cheeks and chin.

I'm partial to the full-mask respirators as the face shield is eye protection too.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Bahremu, you're worse off with tritium, seriously. That stuff is WAY more radioactive, and as much more dangerous.


----------



## wannabe

I have a 3M respirator mask that uses cartridges for vapors and pink discs for particulates. Works well for both sawdust and vapors. Bought it b/c I used to use them for work (worked with all sorts of solvents and fine particles). You do need to get them fit tested so the seal around your face doesn't break when you speak.

Can't overstate how well they work. Worth every penny. You don't even smell the wood when you make a cut (although I do like that smell). You can buy them all sorts of places (like Amazon), not just the big blue or orange.


----------



## woodplay

I just bought this mask last night. Went home, tried it on and it was very uncomfortable to me across my nose. It was the Medium size and it should have fit me. 
I have been using, for the past few years, an AO Safety mask which is amazingly comfortable compared to the 3m unit. 
I did like how the 3m unit was easy to tighten up the straps, but it was very clumsy putting it on and taking it off.
It was so uncomfortable that I'm going to be taking it back and cleaning up my AO Safety mask and replacing the cartridges again.


----------



## woodplay

A nurse came to our office today to fit some of the field employees for respirators. I asked her what kind of mask I should wear for sawdust. She said to use the *3M 6200(medium) or 6300(large)*. Also, and this is the most important part, use the *P100 particulate filters*.


----------



## ducky911

Hi,

I have the same mask and it said on the package good for vapor.

My big grip is the directions--oh man are they bad--I guess they are worryed about a law suit--I tryed reading them and learned nothing-very techy stuff-I think by making the directions so bad they are open for a law suit as it is impossible for the average guy or me anyway to know when to use what mask.

for that reason I could not recommend them to anyone.

Bob


----------



## NBeener

I use the 3M 7500, with P100 filters for dust, and the organic vapor cartridges for finishing.

In terms of fit and comfort, I quickly forget it's on.

The only thing I notice-and I'm not surprised-is that I DO seem to have to "work" a little harder to breathe.

But that's a minor annoyance, at worst. I think the setup works exceptionally well.


----------



## asur

Very informative posts. For my application, a cold galvanizing spray, I'm looking at the 3M™ Cartridge/Filter 60921 P100 filter for VOCs and particulates. I'll be using the 3M Ultimate FX Full Facepiece Reusable Respirator FF-400, and will report on it.


----------

